# Win7 Network - Sharing



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

I thought I had everything set that I could find, but I must be missing something. I'm on a closed LAN, 2 Win7 Home Prem machines, 2 XP Home, 1 Win98Se. I want everything shared, all files and folders on all machines accessible from any other machine.

Closed meaning, all hardwired, no wireless in use, wireless turned off at the router/modem. No easy access from anything remote, so -- little concern about outside access.

Most of it works, but when trying to get from one Win7 machine to the other, I still get the 'unauthorized access' popup.

I don't want to have to worry about moving files to the public folders, I just want full root drive sharing since no one else has access to any of these machines. I really have never dealt with permissions or user accounts, so I don't want to go there unless necessary.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

It's necessary - setup userids / passwords for everyone on every PC.

You're getting to the point where having your own domain starts making sense - at least from the userid / password management / sharing drives perspective.

Also - you need to make sure that everyone is in the same WORKGROUP - not the home group. Homegroups will work only for Win7.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Except that none of them can join a domain. That would require the Pro version of each OS.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

http://www.home-network-help.com/file-sharing-in-windows-7.html


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

It does require a version above Windows Home. And I've found (particularly with Professional upgrades - done with Win Anytime upgrade) that there's a local security policy missing that prevents a connection to another machine.

A recent update wiped out this and caused several workstations to lose their previously working connections.

PM me if you need the local security policy instructions.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Setting up a NAS may be a better solution.

It usually makes backup a whole lot easier and since most of them use Linux-based filesystems, they're a whole lot less fuss (and power consumption) than a Windows Home Server.

Windows Vista and Windows 7 can be awfully stupid about remembering credentials so you need to be diligent about mapping drives with those systems.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

I have been more than a little disappointed with MSs networking in Windows 7. We got a desktop monster 1 1/2 years ago with Win7 Home. Our old laptop had XP. I set up basic file sharing and it worked. The old laptop died and we got a new Win7 Home zippy nifty laptop. Along with the laptop I upgraded to a N type wireless router. Both PCs can access the internet without issue. It's talking to each other that's a problem.

The desktop is hardwired to the wireless router. I can not get these two PCs to talk to each other. It'a almost as if the router is keeping them from seeing each other. I also lost the ability to print to my wireless printer, so it's now hardwired to the desktop.

I've tried articles such as the one listed, and even broke down and tried Homegroup. I've given up trying to get this stuff to work - at least for now. It's easier to use a flash drive than fiddle with the networking.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Windows Home won't share drives. That and a few other missing features like Remote Desktop is how they justify the price difference. And there's a group of users that never need either.


----------



## Carl Newman (Mar 31, 2007)

Something changed recently in Win 7 networking. 

I've got 2 PCs and a laptop running Win 7 which used to be networked thru an Actiontec DSL modem/router and a D-Link wireless access point. My PC is hardwired to the Actiontec, the wife's PC and laptop are wireless thru the D-Link which is hardwired to the Actiontec. All can access the internet - none can see each other! The iPad accesses the internet thru the wireless connection as well.

As late as the end of June, I transferred files over the network from my PC to the wife's and from the laptop to my PC. Now I can't do either. 

Frustrating, and have no idea what the problem is.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Carl, see my post #5 above.

On the start menu/search, Type 'local security policy' and select that

Then expand Local Policies, expand security options, select Network Security, LanManager Authentication level.

Be sure 'Send LM & NTLM- use NTLMv2 session security if negotiated.

For some reason a recent update wiped this out on working workstations.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

dennisj00 said:


> Carl, see my post #5 above.
> 
> On the start menu/search, Type 'local security policy' and select that
> 
> ...


I don't think you can get to the security policy editor in the Home edition of Win 7.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

I haven't had a chance to dig into this much yet, but I do know that I can view, share and transfer files between Win 7HP Public Folders, not the root folders. So far the easiest thing to do has been to move files I need to share to the Public folders on each machine.

What bugs me is that I seem to have two different versions of Win 7 HP. I bought two machines at the same time from the same place; one notebook, one desktop, both Gateway. For example, in the Control Panel, one has _System & Security_, the other only has _System_. I can find the Security functions, but I have to jump through hoops.

The Desktop is Build 7600, v6.1, does not have SP1 and has System only.

The Notebook is Build 7601, v6.1, has SP1 and has System & Security

Maybe SP1 is what's making the difference.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

klang said:


> I don't think you can get to the security policy editor in the Home edition of Win 7.


That's right. . . as I said in post #5, you need a version above Home.


----------

